# First beach trip



## DeniseNC (Sep 10, 2021)

Our 18-week old pup Louis has enjoyed his first beach trip- didn’t get him in the water past his knees (waves too unpredictable) but he has LOVED digging in the sand, running around like a mad man, and playing with new doggie friends by the ocean. Hoping to entice him to swim tomorrow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, he really enjoyed himself.

What Beach is this, looks very nice.


----------



## DeniseNC (Sep 10, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures, he really enjoyed himself.
> 
> What Beach is this, looks very nice.


Amelia Island. Our first time here but we came down for the Gator Bowl. We usually go to Pawleys or Topsail!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DeniseNC said:


> Amelia Island. Our first time here but we came down for the Gator Bowl. We usually go to Pawleys or Topsail!


It looks really nice. 

I'm by Emerald Isle.


----------



## Paradox1998 (Oct 14, 2019)

Love the pictures ... that is one happy dog. Looks like he had a great time.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

No wonder he is smiling great pictures...


----------



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

With the swimming... be careful what you wish for! Our boy loves the beach and swimming. I can't keep him away from the water (unless he's on a leash). Also, you probably know this but it's worth mentioning: drinking salt water is very bad for dogs. Too much salt water intake can escalate to a fatal condition pretty quickly. Even dogs who don't look like they are actively drinking from the ocean will get water in their mouths from waves, retrieving, etc. I've found that the best way to limit this possibility is just to limit my boy's time in the water. 30-45 minutes total on the beach (not all of it actually swimming in the water) seems like enough, without being too much.
Don't mean to be a killjoy - playing on the beach makes our dog SO JOYFUL - which in turn makes me happy, and brings smiles to the faces of many others on the beach.
Happy New Year!


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh Boy! Looking at those pictures just makes me joyful. Enjoy!


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

It looks like he loves the beach!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

DeniseNC said:


> Our 18-week old pup Louis has enjoyed his first beach trip- didn’t get him in the water past his knees (waves too unpredictable) but he has LOVED digging in the sand, running around like a mad man, and playing with new doggie friends by the ocean. Hoping to entice him to swim tomorrow!
> View attachment 888158
> 
> 
> View attachment 888156


Oh the joy on your puppies face is so uplifting. We live by the beach in the UK and no matter what is going on when I take Teddy to the beach his joy is infectious and always brightens up not only me but passers by.

I bet your puppy was spreading the joy too and making others day that bit brighter.


----------



## DeniseNC (Sep 10, 2021)

Practically_Human said:


> With the swimming... be careful what you wish for! Our boy loves the beach and swimming. I can't keep him away from the water (unless he's on a leash). Also, you probably know this but it's worth mentioning: drinking salt water is very bad for dogs. Too much salt water intake can escalate to a fatal condition pretty quickly. Even dogs who don't look like they are actively drinking from the ocean will get water in their mouths from waves, retrieving, etc. I've found that the best way to limit this possibility is just to limit my boy's time in the water. 30-45 minutes total on the beach (not all of it actually swimming in the water) seems like enough, without being too much.


I actually didn’t think about that aspect of drinking salt water through retrieving and swimming so thanks for pointing it out! Obviously we discouraged actual drinking and provided plenty of fresh water. His poop was really soft the first day and I got worried but it went back to normal the second day. He never ended up swimming but I think the exposure was good anyway- he wasn’t so fearful after playing near the water for a couple days! Maybe another trip.
And we came back to wild weather in NC- and his first snow today! What a difference 24 hours makes, ha!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's certainly had a chance to experience the beach and now snow in just a few days. 

No snow for us on the Coast, but there are a lot of areas around me that are flooded. 

Another thing you want to watch while at the beach, if he's digging a lot, he can ingest a lot of sand. Sand can cause a blockage which warrants a trip to an E Vet.


----------



## Fritzenheimer (12 mo ago)

Where did you get Louis? He is gorgeous!


----------



## DeniseNC (Sep 10, 2021)

Fritzenheimer said:


> Where did you get Louis? He is gorgeous!


He is from Mountain Gold in Richmond VA (formerly Asheville). Thank you!


----------

